# Scroll Benders



## Xyzal (Sep 4, 2008)

Does anyone know how to make a scroll bending attachment for a compact bender? I want to be able to make continuous bends (scroll) for ornamental ironwork. Or does anyone know how to build their own scroll bender??


----------



## Rickairmedic (Apr 13, 2009)

Xyzal if you are talking about the HF comact bender they sell a scroll attatchment for it that works fine with a few tweaks . I have made a PILE of scrolls with mine .


 Rick


----------

